
Banknotes for a Japanese-occupied Hawaii - Thorondor
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/object-of-intrigue-banknotes-for-a-japanese-occupied-hawaii
======
strictnein
Considering the problems people occasionally have spending $2 bills, I could
only imagine the reaction you'd get trying to use one of these.

~~~
caminante
People deface bills all the time with more egregious doodles.

The "HAWAII" on the front appears subtle[1].

[1]
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m5...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xhawaii+dollars.TRS0&_nkw=hawaii+dollars&_sacat=0)

